# Amplificador con una minicadena



## offline (May 14, 2011)

Hola,

TEngo una minicadena Panasonic SA-PM25 y no funciona correcatamante (Se enciende y se apaga)
He pensado hacer un amplificador con ella. En el modulo de amplificador que tiene dentro se encuentran LA4705N y AN 7135 con su respectivo circuito y... el problema es que nose cono relizar las conexiones adecuadas, ya ue esa placa debería tener sus entradas y salidas para poder utilizar solo ella como un amplificador. Subire fotos detalladas lo ante sposible.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

y porque mejor no repararla? de que sirve intentar hacer algo que no funciona bien?


----------



## offline (May 14, 2011)

Os adjunto fotos de los elementos de la placa. LA placa tiene unos conectores, os he puesto fotos de ellos por la parte del circuito para ver si me podeis ayudar con las alida entrasdas.

Me gustaria saber por dodne tendria que alimentarla (Y a cuanto), por donde meter el sonido (AUX) y cuales serian las sasalidas amplifiacas (para los altavoces)

Vista general:
http://img651.imageshack.us/i/img0104gv.jpg/
http://img542.imageshack.us/i/img0109u.jpg/

LA4705N y AN7135:
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0105hc.jpg/

K A1046 Y 125
[url]http://img109.imageshack.us/i/img0106c.jpg/[/url]

Conexiones (vistas desde atras)
[url]http://img831.imageshack.us/i/img0107es.jpg/[/url]
[url]http://img860.imageshack.us/i/img0108z.jpg/[/url]


----------

